# my animals are driving me crazy tonight



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This cool weather is really winding my kids up. Tonight the cats are tormenting Bama just out of his reach and he is barking at them. Then the wind is blowing hard outside and the dogs are going crazy thinking there is something outside and want to investigate. IN OUT IN OUT over and over. Then they run around chasing each other, yes even Beau. Now Bama is barking at me, I try to get him to play and he walks away to bark at the cats. And just a few minutes ago, he climbed on the couch and then JUMPED over to my lap on the loveseat. 
I guess the cool weather and walk tonight didnt wear them out. I can only imagine how wild they will be in the morning on their morning outing. 
:burnout::burnout::burnout:
:leapfrog::help!:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhh yes have been dealing with it since last night. They do love that first cool snap. ROFL


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

It's funny....ours don't like wind much. They'll go out and....stand there looking stupid! :lol: 

I guess they can't figure out where to sniff first!!

Then they meander around, lie down, then hover at the door to come in, then go right to sleep.

However, if it's chilly with NO wind......watch out!! Nutbirds!!

Ray (blind boy) gets very agitated when the wind blows. I almost have to sedate him. It's very weird. I wonder what he thinks?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

That's exactly what Rookie was doing yesterday! It was very windy and he kept wanting to go out and then go out there and stood there looking around.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

No wind here just cool and crazy dogs. LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Know the feeling...this am its 24 out.. there out there with the major zoomies.. in and out ....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Wouldn't life be boring though if we didn't have our dogs to drive us nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chancii (Jul 11, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Wouldn't life be boring though if we didn't have our dogs to drive us nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tell me about it! During last winter's ice storm, Chance kept wanting to go out. Once out, he will feel where the wind is coming from, face there, sit on his butt and just let the wind blow through his hair...just like a TV commercial for a shampoo, if you know what I mean. Poor me, a human without a built-in fur coat, shivering while waiting for him to do his business which he refuses to do because he wants to sit there enjoying the below freezing wind! Oh, by the way, this happened while we had no electricity for four days and four nights so no going back to a warm apartment for me.:doh:

Now that we're having all this cool weather, he's starting to do it again.:uhoh:


----------

